# Ben Womick



## timeblazer (Oct 11, 2008)

*Ben Womick*
University of South Carolina Upstate
Year: Senior 
Job: Assistant Technical Director
*
Skills:*
Lighting Designer
Scenic Designer
Programmer
Carpenter
Shop Foreman

*Memberships:*
USITT
ESTA
SETC


----------



## philhaney (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi Ben,

Welcome to controlbooth.com! 

Be sure and aquaint yourself with the search feature as well as the glossary and collaboraqtive articles.

I look forward to reading about some of your experiences.

(That's a nice avatar, too. Just don't blow up the earth, ok?)


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome to CB Ben, by the looks of your formality of new member post you will enjoy talking to a person called derekleffew who enjoys talking in a similar fashion.


----------



## timeblazer (Oct 13, 2008)

I've seen his name in several posts. (As I have seen your name pop up too)
How's the Island?


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth, Ben. Don't pay attention to what they say (although most is probably true-). I suspect with your education and experience you could be an asset in adding to our every growing Glossary and Collaborative Articles sections. Maybe start here? http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/glossarys/5407-_please-help-glossary.html


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth Ben. You've jumped right in and had some great contributions to the conversation. Thanks! Too often new members post 3 times and then disappear. Just watch out... you'll be on post 2000 before you know it.


----------



## timeblazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks Derek and Gaff. I see you two posting intelligent replies everywhere. I certainly look forward to continuing to both contribute and learn.


----------



## Grog12 (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome with your very resumeish first post!


----------

